# Service und Support > Testforum >  neuer Test

## Optimist

Wie kann ich meine Beiträge bearbeiten oder löschen?

Wenn Sie sich registriert und angemeldet haben, können Sie Ihre Beiträge bearbeiten und löschen, sofern der Administrator diese Funktionen nicht eingeschränkt oder deaktiviert hat. Eine mögliche Einschränkung wäre z.B., dass Sie Ihre Beiträge nur einen gewissen Zeitraum lang bearbeiten und löschen können.

Wenn Sie einen Beitrag bearbeiten möchten, klicken Sie auf die Schaltfläche Beitrag bearbeiten / ändern Bearbeiten im jeweiligen Beitrag. Wenn Ihr Beitrag der Erste in einem Thema ist, löschen Sie das komplette Thema, wenn Sie diesen Beitrag löschen.

*Hört sich gut an, funktioniert aber nicht.  Und das Zeitlimit ist auch noch nicht abgelaufen.  kann es sein dass meine Löschfunktion deaktiviert ist?*

Unter "Beitrag bearbeiten" kann ich nur den Text ändern, sonst nichts. 

Optimist

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Optimist,

die Schwierigkeit, Dir zu antworten, besteht darin, dass mir als dem Moderator möglicherweise etwas Anderes angezeigt wird als Dir. Rufe doch mal den Beitrag auf, den Du löschen möchtest, und mache mit shift (Umschalten) + "Druck" (Taste rechts neben der F12-Taste) eine Bildschirm-Kopie. Die ist zunächst gespeichert, und Du musst einen neuen Beitrag aufmachen und mit dem Symbol "Grafik einfügen" und dann Strg + v die Abbildung in diesen Beitrag einfügen. Dann sehe ich, was Du siehst, und kann antworten.

Ralf

----------


## rolando

Hallo Optimist,

soweit mir bekannt, gibt es keinen "Löschbutton". Wenn ich etwas löschen möchte - vorausgesetzt das Zeitlimit ist noch nicht überschritten - gehe auf "Beitrag bearbeiten" markiere den/die zu löschenden Abschnitte bzw. den ganzen Beitrag mit dem Cursor und nutze dann die Löschfunktion des PC, Notebooks, Tablets, Smartphones,... Was trotzdem bleibt, ist der Hinweis "gespeicherten Text wiederherstellen" im grauen Feld unterhalb der Texteingabe.

Offensichtlich landet alles was man schreibt in einem Speicher, auf den man dann keinen Zugriff hat.

Hab's noch nicht versucht, aber vielleicht nützt es was, wenn man nach einer Löschung einfach nur ein paar sinnlose Zeichen eintippt, damit der immer noch abgespeicherte Beitrag sozusagen überschrieben wird. Danach diese sinnlose Abfolge auch wieder löschen - vielleicht erscheint dann nach dem Aufrufen der Wiederherstellungsfunktion nur noch die sinnfreie Zeichenreihe. Hoffe mal, dass niemand Zugriff auf einen Text besitzt, den man geschrieben und danach wieder gelöscht hat, der aber immer noch irgendwie im System hinterlegt ist.

Roland

----------


## Optimist

Danke Ralf,

für die Anleitung, aber da kommt bei mir auch nichts heraus und bevor ich meinen Laptop aus dem Fenster ...., höre ich auf.

Heute abend probiere ich es mal mit einem anderen Browser. Und wenn das auch nicht hilft schreibe ich halt meine Beiträge mit "word", denke in Ruhe darüber nach ob der Beitrag sinnvoll ist, dann erübrigt sich das Löschen und kopier ihn am nächsten Tag ins "Antwortfeld". Das habe ich schon gelegentlich problemlos durchgeführt.


Danke Roland,
so wie du oben geschrieben habe ich es auch schon versucht. Inhalt löschen, 2, 3 sinnlose Worte hineinschreiben, speichern und wenn ich dann den Beitrag wieder aufrufe stehen halt diese neuen Worte dort. Auch hier Löschen Fehlanzeige. Und die Leser wundern sich.

*Nachtrag nach Kaffeepause:*
statt sinnloser Worte schreibe ich einfach "Beitrag gelöscht", das sind mehr als die geforderten 10 Zeichen. Die Leser wundern sich nicht und die Möglichkeit spontan auf einen anderen Beitrag zu antworten bleibt erhalten. Damit kann ich leben.

Optimist

----------


## uwes2403

Löschen geht bei mir....Firefox.

Drücke ich auf Bearbeiten steht oben auf der Seite als erstes Löschen.....

----------


## Optimist

Also doch ein Browserproblem. Danke.

Mit firefox getestet, Löschen funktioniert.

und nach diesem morgendlichen Drama schwing ich mich aufs Rad. Das entspannt  und unterwegs kann ich mich weiter mit Löschen (des Durstes) beschäftigen. 

Optimist

----------


## MartinWK

> die Schwierigkeit, Dir zu antworten, besteht darin, dass mir als dem Moderator möglicherweise etwas Anderes angezeigt wird als Dir.


Abhilfe schafft hier, zusätzlich immer einen Standard User Account laufen zu haben (ggfs. auf einem anderen (auch virtuellen) Rechner wegen Cookies usw.).

----------


## RalfDm

Hasllo Martin,



> Abhilfe schafft hier, zusätzlich immer einen Standard User Account laufen zu haben.


Sicher, habe ich aber nicht, hätte ich bisher nie gebraucht, ihn jetzt ad-hoc zu beantragen und freigeschaltet zu bekommen hätte bis mindestens Montag gedauert, und Optminst erwartete _schnelle_ Hilfe.

Ralf

----------


## Optimist

Hallo Ralf,

die Lösung meines Problems war einfach und kompliziert zugleich. Künftig fange ich erst mal mit Browserwechsel an. Das Löschen funktioniert nicht nur mit firefox u. anderen Browsern.
Auch mit meinem uralt "t-online-Browser" klappt es jetzt. Habe ihn gelöscht und neu installiert. Entweder war mein update zu alt oder beim browser war eine Kleinigkeit beschädigt. 
*Das Thema bitte wieder löschen.* Vielleicht läßt sich das mit dem Browserwechsel in der "Hilfe" mit einem kurzen Satz einbauen. Wer weiß wer außer mir noch mit veralteter Software arbeitet.

Ein Danke allen Beteiligten für die Versuche mein Problem zu lösen. 

Optimist

----------

